# Just completed



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thought I share some pics of a project we finally finished after 1 year( I still have 1 bathroom to do that they haven't picked a color for) All the doors were custom made(49 of them) stained and 6 coats of waterborne. when they arrived they had joint glue all over them that we had to remove. We also did the stairs to match the floors.18 different colors on walls and ceilings


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like a very rewarding job. Good work !

Any significance to the dragon doors?

Love that ceiling.(I'm sure the drywallers did also :whistling2: )


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice! I think I could enjoy that much color and multiple architecturual lines. Well done.:notworthy:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yea! the guy travels to china alot. Those were hand carved. He is a cost plus supplier for large commercial projects around the world. Those are the doors to his master bedroom. He has this rare imported marble around his fireplaces. The crown and base are custom made


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here are the details of the crown,base,and marble!!!!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice work aaron.
Bet you're glad you nearly got done :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This guy punched the doors out a dozen times. When I first looked at the project the doors were in bad shape with glue spilling out of the joints so there was alot of cleaning before we could stain. I did a sample door for him and he gave us the job on the spot.(Very lucrative!)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice work Aaron. Everything looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice job, you know your in FL when you see that coral / salmon color... 

What type of wood was the trim and doors?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Love them doors! Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice looking house, lot of detail I especially like the crown and base.
Nice work!
Thanks for sharing
Sage


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh by the way for you boys up north these pics were taken today 12-22-08 notice the exterior!!!!! no snow


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Everything looks great Aaron. Are all the walls textured? We hardly ever have textured walls here.

I think we have around 20-24 inches of the white stuff around here right now. I wish I could work outside right now.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Everything down here is textured/knockdown or orange peel. When I first moved down here from Ohio I couldn't believe it. Smooth is rare. This house was an even heavier texture than usual. We had to use prevalves to spray behind some of the trim that was installed before we painted the walls.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

What an interesting house. I think everyone involved deserves some major kudos. I love being able to break away from the norm and do a project like that, feels more rewarding in the end.

How did you guys do the 6 coats of waterborne, all spray? I imagine you had no choice but to spray the crown/base with that rope molding in there.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Spray! But that stuff is great to work with even brush and roll. We did some doors over the weekend at night in a retirement home. oil stain 2 coats the first night then 4 coats of clear the next!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Spray! But that stuff is great to work with even brush and roll. We did some doors over the weekend at night in a retirement home. oil stain 2 coats the first night then 4 coats of clear the next!


What product were you using?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Minwax Polycrylic


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ben Moor has a nice line too


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great project, thanks for posting, and for the info on the WB clear. Glad to hear it sprays well, haven't tried yet. Again, beautiful work!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Ben Moor has a nice line too



You should try UGL's "Zar Ultra Max", ever since i tried that one BM, Mini wax are junk... Not sure if you can get it down there... Vermont Painter did a write up about it also.


----------



## NE MPLS (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks good!


----------

